# CarboNext steel: XRF analysis of JCK sujihiki



## Bert2368 (Jun 5, 2019)

This knife, previously mentioned in the "which dedicated slicer" thread:

https://japanesechefsknife.com/coll...ki-240mm-to-300mm-3-sizes?variant=29161451651

Niobium? Interesting. I've seen Nb mentioned in some steel recipes, going to look that up again and compare.


----------



## esoo (Jun 5, 2019)

Am I being stupid or not seeing any Carbon (C as a element)?


----------



## Bert2368 (Jun 5, 2019)

Handheld XRF tester we used can't accurately annalyze elements lighter than Titanium (atomic #22).

Carbon at 6 and Nitrogen at 7 will not be shown, although both are likely present. For that matter, Silicon at 14 wouldn't be shown either.


----------



## Bert2368 (Jun 6, 2019)

https://knifesteelnerds.com/2019/02/18/niobium-alloyed-knife-steels/

Niobium in even very small quantities is a grain size reducer. Also forms very hard carbides.


----------



## daveb (Jun 6, 2019)

No carbon in the Carbonot? No wonder they have the reputation they do


----------



## Qapla' (Jun 9, 2019)

Bert2368 said:


> This knife, previously mentioned in the "which dedicated slicer" thread:
> 
> https://japanesechefsknife.com/coll...ki-240mm-to-300mm-3-sizes?variant=29161451651
> 
> Niobium? Interesting. I've seen Nb mentioned in some steel recipes, going to look that up again and compare.



That is really cool. I'd never seen such a device myself.

I'd always wondered if a lot of the "proprietary semistainless steel" or "semi-carbon steel" were really so proprietary and mysterious, or if they were just things like Takefu V-Gin-3B (for the 7% Cr content). Looks like they are in fact their own alloys; V-Gin-3B doesn't have Nb in it if I remember correctly.


----------

